# Termites, should I be concerned?



## neird (Jul 1, 2016)

This forum won't let you edit posts?

Anyway, I forgot to add, I am _hoping_ that the little bugger just flew in from the front door or hitched a ride in the camping gear from the trip a couple weeks ago. It did look pretty 'skinny' compared to photos I've seen online.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm guessing you are in California?

There are 2 kinds of houses in California. Those with Termites and those that are going to get Termites.

I'd just pay attention. If you see any obvious signs....like sand in places you don't expect sand, you can do local treating. You can get the stuff at HD or Lowes

If your house has not been tented for more than 10 years, it might be time to do it again.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Like Ddawg said..........and look for mud tubes like these around the foundation.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I would doubt the termite your kitty found was from the camping trip 2 weeks ago, as the swarms are usually brief, wings drop, and they disappear within a day or so. The winged termite you found was from a recent swarm somewhere close. That doesn't mean it had to be your house, but very well could have been. 

As ddawg said, now would be a good time to get at least the perimeter treated. But the pros may suggest drilling since it is a slab.

Bud


----------



## neird (Jul 1, 2016)

Went around the perimeter of the house, the attic, and baseboards and haven't seen any additional termites or signs of termites (sawdust/"sand", mud tubes, discarded wings etc.

Is perimeter treating something I can DIY? I called a local pest control place and they don't seem very concerned.

PS: I am in (Northern) Nevada not CA.


----------



## neird (Jul 1, 2016)

Also (again how do I edit posts?!) I only found a single swarmer and I get the impression there would be tons. I don't even see any exit holes where he could have come from unless it just flew in.

And I would rather not tent my house (thousands of $) for one termite that may or may not even have come from nearby.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

neird said:


> Went around the perimeter of the house, the attic, and baseboards and haven't seen any additional termites or signs of termites (sawdust/"sand", mud tubes, discarded wings etc.
> 
> Is perimeter treating something I can DIY? I called a local pest control place and they don't seem very concerned.
> 
> PS: I am in (Northern) Nevada not CA.


Close enough....same termite issues we have. I doubt you will have to worry about mud tubes...we/you don't really have an issue with subterranean termites.

I'd keep an eye on things.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

You can install the traps from the big box stores.......they are placed in the ground with a screw on lid......but, if you don't get subterranean termites out there, well, it won't do much good.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Now, I only deal with the subterranean style termites but the swarming process for others is probably similar, same time every year. So mark next years calendar to be on the look out.

You saw one, but let's forget that one for a moment. Should you be concerned? Unfortunately, the answer is probably yes. Termites are almost everywhere and if we don't take steps to hold them off by the time we see their tunnels or any damage it is the proverbial tip of the iceberg. I have done considerable remodeling only to uncover huge amounts of termite damage that no one knew about. 

You can check with your neighbors to see if they have had any problems or your state agriculture department and see what they say. 

The one termite was a good event, it raised your awareness and can help you prevent an invasion. What action you take and when is to be decided. IMO, I would be reading up on DIY solutions at a minimum. Also, determine what type of termites are indigenous to your area and their habits.

Bud


----------



## crocodiledave (Feb 23, 2017)

Gymschu said:


> You can install the traps from the big box stores.......they are placed in the ground with a screw on lid......but, if you don't get subterranean termites out there, well, it won't do much good.


Thank you so much for this useful info!!


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

ddawg16 said:


> I'm guessing you are in California?
> 
> There are 2 kinds of houses in California. Those with Termites and those that are going to get Termites.
> 
> Hmmm, I thought those 2 kinds were only in Florida.......


----------



## erikjamison (Feb 23, 2017)

Termite control or treatment options depend on the extent of termite infestation. It can be just a repellent that is required for treatment, it can be the big solutions like bating and fumigation that would be required to deal with the issues.


----------



## erikjamison (Feb 23, 2017)

Different techniques are used depending on the extent of the termite activity. Though most of the people prefer dealing with the problem themselves, by using natural termite control techniques. But it is highly recommended to seek professional's help. No doubt these methods are also effective but you may not have the knowledge of using them the right way. So, in order to ensure the proper control and treatment, you must prefer seeking professionals' help.

There are mainly two types of treatments that are used for controlling and eradicating termites.


Non-Chemical Treatments


Chemical Treatments


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

erikjamison said:


> There are mainly two types of treatments that are used for controlling and eradicating termites.
> 
> 
> Non-Chemical Treatments
> ...


OK, so what are these "non chemical " treatments which supposed to work? All I can think of is to move in a colony of carpenter ants, which eat termites.......


----------



## Roger2077 (Mar 10, 2017)

I suggest you keep checking around, maybe once a week?

An ounce of prevention...


----------



## Flannel Guy DIY (Mar 12, 2017)

keep your eye out for more of them. If you see more, then I would be concerned


----------



## SawdustJ (Mar 16, 2017)

Bud9051 said:


> I would doubt the termite your kitty found was from the camping trip 2 weeks ago, as the swarms are usually brief, wings drop, and they disappear within a day or so. The winged termite you found was from a recent swarm somewhere close. That doesn't mean it had to be your house, but very well could have been.
> 
> As ddawg said, now would be a good time to get at least the perimeter treated. But the pros may suggest drilling since it is a slab.
> 
> Bud


This is spot on information!!


----------



## viveksuthar (Jan 12, 2017)

here, Two methods for termite control...

1. Liquid termite method - Drilling through concrete or a slab and pumping the volume of finished solution required to set up a termite barrier.
2. Baiting systems - chemical injection for remove termite.


----------



## Flannel Guy DIY (Mar 12, 2017)

I had to replace 3 feet of a wall one time. The termites completely ate through some 2x4's.


----------



## tirureddy (Mar 30, 2017)

it is a good news that you identified the presence of termites earlier. Otherwise they can damage clothes, household furniture, curtains and other stuff. I think beside doing it yourself, you should call a pest control service provider for an inspection.

Thanks,
Tirumala Reddy


----------

